# New Ac



## Z28 4ever (8 mo ago)

Hey guys,I'm from Vegas. I wanted to get my A.C. tuned up for the summer time so it's ready for the heat. The tech from Yes said my a.c. compressor is too high and that my a.c. won't make it in through the summer. His multimeter read it at 17.1 and my Lennox hvac is rated at 17.9. So he changed the compacitor and the a.c. compressor went to 15 or 16 for the amp. He said it will just be band aid to the a.c. compressor but recommends I get a new one asap. I told him I need to wait,my a.c. is working great n the house gets cold n it reaches the temp n turns on n off like normal. I appreciate any thoughts


----------

